# Flame Maple



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Here's another call from the "shop".


















3 3/8" OAL. Medium, raspy sound. $16 To your door in the US.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice work again Weasel, cant wait to get my wounded weasel, Ive been getting the itch to get back out calling but I am trying to save them for their pelts LOL.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Good job Weasle!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice! I am going to have to get my slush fund back up to call buying level again soon.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful wood and turn Weasel ! You and the rest of the guys are true artisans.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes very nice looking indeed, some of you call makers might have to take vegetables on trade.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks, folks!

prairiewolf, I still need to get to the P.O.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Sold! Thank you.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Weasel, I am not going anywhere LOL


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh, I sent yours a couple days ago. I'm just now "starting" to get caught up. Now if the weather would cooperate I'd get more done.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Lovely looking call!


----------

